# who needs lights? :-D



## dodat69 (May 24, 2005)

Just looking for a lil feedback on my puter.. never posted before



I have many mods currently in stock if anyone is interested, email me!


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Nice and bright !! Somebody is probably gonna kill me for posting this again - but its been a few months since i did it the last time.... lol

Here is mine:


----------



## dodat69 (May 24, 2005)

*Indeeeeed!!!*

I saw that one last nite! hell of a setup man! inspired by van goh's starry nite, right  I LOVE IT! :-D


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

l337.


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

dodat69 said:


> .....inspired by van goh's starry nite...


I think you assume too much artistic influence here. LOL


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

hey sarkast u know the flame thing on ur arylic glas s.. did u put it on there or ... was it there to start with?


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Its a custom job - didnt come with the logisys case.


----------

